# TTC after miscarriage no period yet!



## Hlb

My husband and i are trying for a second child and sadly i had a miscarriage at 8 weeks, that was over 4 weeks ago now. we have been told there is no harm in trying again straight away. At the weekend I noticed some spotting when i wiped myself this happened for a couple of days and has now stopped. It was very very light, I didn't even need a pad. It wasn't like a period more like discharge with a bit of pinky brown blood in it. i have been having mentrual camps for several days but these have now stopped too. I have not yet had a period since my miscarriage so was assuming that was why I was getting cramps but no AF as yet. I took HPT yesterday which was negative. Any ideas what is going on? Or experienced simlar? I have no idea when my period is due, due to the miscarriage and also have no idea when I ovulated! Advice please!


----------



## TallieBeau

I'm so sorry 2 hear about ur loss! I had a mc naturally at 10 weeks, I had my first af 6 weeks after so prob ov'd around 4 weeks. We started ttc as soon as I finished bleeding by no luck! 
My guess is the spotting and cramping was caused by ovulation... I wud keep bding and take a test in 2 weeks.
Keeping my fingers crossed 4 you x x x


----------



## Alr83

Hlb I feel for you. I too lost a baby feb 14th. I thought I was only about 3 weeks but it turned out I had just had some pregnancy bleeding at the time AF should have come and was about 7 weeks. This was our 3rd loss in a year. A pap the following week started AF for me. My dr said that we could try again at anytime, just not to be discouraged bc even with AF present they couldn't be sure when ovulation would start up again. I'm hoping for the best this month too. Been so sick like with my first. Still bfn's but it's early. Xxxx

Don't give up hope this month until AF comes. Keep up the bding! Good luck.


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies. I'm 99.9% sure I just had an early miscarriage at almost 5 weeks. My hpt are now testing negative. What is confusing me, is I have no cramps and no spotting or bleeding. I thought you bled when you had a miscarriage?


----------



## MightyMom

Torres you should see your doctor. If you had no bleeding and went from a positive to a negative HPT you may have an ectopic pregnancy and require surgery.


----------



## TallieBeau

Hi Torres. Mayb it was a chemical pregnancy where it starts 2 develop producing hormones causing a BFP then something goes wrong ( nothing you did tho) and it stops producing the hormones. I've heard after this some women can take a couple of weeks 2 bleed as ur body can hold on... Otherwise mayb ectopic, bt usually u wud have some pain on either side! I'm so sorry u are going thru this! 
Or I just thought did u use the same brand hpt as some detect smaller amounts of hcg... Mayb get a frer and see what it says especially as it not bleeding or cramps. 
Or mayb go 2 doctor 4 blood test.
Keep us updated... Sending you love x x x


----------



## Torres

Thanks for your replies ladies. I started bleeding this morning. Is this considered a period?


----------



## miraclebabybl

Sorry for your loss! Sounds like probably AF. This AF will probably be different than your previous AFs (flow and symptoms wise). The spotting you had previously could have been from many things such as a cyst or even ovulation. Our bodies will O to jump start a cycle. That is why some women get pregnant after a loss or pregnancy without having AF first. Hope you get a sticky BFP very soon!


----------



## TallieBeau

Sounds like af huni... I hope ur ok n things get bk on track quickly... Were here u support if u need anything or just fancied a chat x x xx


----------



## TallieBeau

How is every1? Still no af here... Decided not 2 test until next weekend unless af comes sooner. Sending love x x x x


----------

